# 2021 Regulations Update



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2021)

The WRC is currently working on their next update to the WCA regulations, and they are currently soliciting feedback from the community throughout February on the WCA forum. The thread linked below summarizes all of the threads that pertain to all the proposed changes:





__





World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




forum.worldcubeassociation.org





Your voice in how the WCA operates is best put on the WCA forum, so I hope you consider engaging in these discussions about the regulations or whatever WCA-related issue you might find valuable.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

waht is WRC?


----------



## carcass (Feb 10, 2021)

Please keep clock


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> waht is WRC?


WCA Regulations Committee


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

I need to login?
is this where I spam my support for kilominx and FTO?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> I need to login?
> is this where I spam my support for kilominx and FTO?


Definitely. I'll be there supporting Redi-Cube as well.

HOWEVER, we gotta make sure that clock stays!


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Definitely. I'll be there supporting Redi-Cube as well.
> 
> HOWEVER, we gotta make sure that clock stays!


meh I've tempered my ethusiasm for the redi cube. It like pyraminx is just not a very interesting solve. 
I think kilominx is the most unoffensive one to be added but idk what support it has.


----------



## carcass (Feb 11, 2021)

Guys? Where is all the support for curvy copter? with jumbling of course


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

carcass said:


> Please keep clock





qwr said:


> I need to login?
> is this where I spam my support for kilominx and FTO?





Sub1Hour said:


> Definitely. I'll be there supporting Redi-Cube as well.
> 
> HOWEVER, we gotta make sure that clock stays!





qwr said:


> meh I've tempered my ethusiasm for the redi cube. It like pyraminx is just not a very interesting solve.
> I think kilominx is the most unoffensive one to be added but idk what support it has.





carcass said:


> Guys? Where is all the support for curvy copter? with jumbling of course


You all do realize that changing the Regs doesn’t necessarily mean changing the events list, right?

A tiered event system would be awesome, but that’s also a huge change that the WCA would have to make and adapt to. Maybe a scramble-checker role as well? I also think it would be great if a competitor waiting area was defined in the Regs. (So basically just change all the stuff that you and Andrew have talked about in LBL and you’ll be good.) I’ll update if I actually think of any good original ideas, though.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 11, 2021)

My two cents (posting here because I can't be bothered to log in on the WCA site):

I'm leaning towards continuing to require correct scrambles for 555 (and indeed would also push for correct scrambles for megaminx as well), but Jacob Ambrose's compromise (allow misscrambles only if necessary) seems acceptable too.

Actually, regardless of whether 555 misscrambles become allowed, adding Jacob's guideline suggestion for the other events where we already allow misscrambles (666, 777, mega) seems like a great idea too. Misscrambles already are "delegate discretion", but I like the idea of making delegates have to use their discretion _less_. (Well, this introduces one more place for delegate discretion, but it's something that applies per-event rather than per-attempt.)

Another idea along those lines: if the puzzle is misscrambled, give the scrambler _one_ chance to fix it. If it's still a misscramble, so be it; that's what the competitor will be getting. This caps the worst-case scrambling time to two scrambling attempts, preventing the nightmare schedule-destroying scenario of having to solve and re-scramble the same cube 3+ times in a row.


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> is this where I spam my support for kilominx and FTO?


I don't mean to derail the thread but kilominx has a very uninteresting solve, smaller megaminx adds nothing new.


----------



## Instance (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> waht is WRC?


WCA Regulations Committee


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> I don't mean to derail the thread but kilominx has a very uninteresting solve, smaller megaminx adds nothing new.


yes, don't derail the thread with objectively wrong info


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 11, 2021)

Instance said:


> I'll definitely support the addition of Redi and Kilominx.





carcass said:


> Please keep clock


Clock is already a WCA event.



qwr said:


> I need to login?
> is this where I spam my support for kilominx and FTO?


Spamming on the Forum platform is not ideal. WCA Forum is a place where you give feedback on regulations and new updates, formats and future plans of the WCA.



Sub1Hour said:


> Definitely. I'll be there supporting Redi-Cube as well.
> 
> HOWEVER, we gotta make sure that clock stays!


Event addition is not a priority now, please give any other feedback about the regs if you have any.



carcass said:


> Guys? Where is all the support for curvy copter? with jumbling of course



The WRC updates are not focussing on adding event X or removing event Y. Please do contribute to this thread if you have any meaningful feedback to share.


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 15, 2021)

We'd greatly appreciate if members of this forum could help participate in this, a big issue with the forum was the dying activity and we are losing members while not gaining new ones.


----------



## qwr (Feb 15, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> We'd greatly appreciate if members of this forum could help participate in this, a big issue with the forum was the dying activity and we are losing members while not gaining new ones.


Sorry, discourse looks like garbage and I have to use my real name


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 15, 2021)

I would most likely add Redi, Kilo, and FTO. Seems like the definite decision. Although clock is interesting, maybe why they should keep it is so that budget clocks come out soon and it’s accessible to everyone.


----------



## Instance (Feb 15, 2021)

In fact, the Redi Cube is just like the Pyraminx, based on edge swapping, therefore it is meaningless to add that. Although the addition of Kilominx is supported, as long as there are people who are willing to participate. Events that I would support adding are SQ-2 and 4x4x4 MBLD.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> Sorry, discourse looks like garbage and I have to use my real name


How exactly is the discourse appearance not ideal?

FYI, you can go to preferences and do settings to make it more visually better. Like many dark mode or bigger font.

And you do have to use your real name as the login is via the WCA ID. No workaround that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2021)

Instance said:


> In fact, the Redi Cube is just like the Pyraminx, based on edge swapping, therefore it is meaningless to add that. Although the addition of Kilominx is supported, as long as there are people who are willing to participate. Events that I would support adding are SQ-2 and 4x4x4 MBLD.


How many people are actively pursuing sq-2 and 4MBLD in the community.
If there is a small number of people doing the event, the chance of future inclusion in the list of WCA events is highly unlikely.


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 16, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I would most likely add Redi, Kilo, and FTO. Seems like the definite decision. Although clock is interesting, maybe why they should keep it is so that budget clocks come out soon and it’s accessible to everyone.


Saying that you want X event to be added won't ever be considered if you don't give reasons to support your claim.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 26, 2021)

The feedback for the 2021 regulations changes closes in just over 2 days, on 28th February 2021.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wca-regulations-may-2021

The final regs changes are out. Do check it out!


----------

